
Show HN: Why I started another Public Volunteer Computing project? - emadehsan
https://www.reddit.com/r/volunteer/comments/8r6ubk/marshome_marshome_is_a_public_volunteer_computing/e18g99b/
======
gus_massa
Mars@Home is a misleading name.

Is it efficient to use a browser extension for heavy numerical calculations?

~~~
emadehsan
Each inference takes about 110 ms in chrome on a core i3. And memory
consumption is ~ about a tab with Facebook open.

Of course a native client would be much efficient considering Tensorflow.js
runs over WebGL on top of browser.

What do you suggest for the name?

